# Zanna sp. lantern bug emergence



## orionmystery (Mar 31, 2013)

Zanna sp. lantern bug/lanternfly. More amazing lantern bugs of Malaysia here: Lantern bug / lantern fly | Up Close with Nature

Just emerged. You can see the empty exoskeleton behind.








Zanna sp. nymphs. I counted and there were like 41 of them.




You can see the exoskeleton clearly in this one.




You can see the newly emerged adult in the blurred background.




The new adult, the exoskeleton and 3 nymphs.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 11, 2013)

Still a fan :mrgreen:


----------

